# New Zealand Audi Quattro S1 Replica Planned for Otago Rally



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

New Zealand native Andrew Hawkeswood has apparently built the latest Quattro S1 replica - a replica of Audi's Group B monsters of the '80s. Based on a shortened ur Quattro, the car uses an Audi 5-cylinder, that drives the wheels through a Subaru Impreza C's running gear. Interesting.
Hawkeswood plans to contest the car in this year's Otago rally where, according to RallySport Magazine, Michele Mouton is also planning to compete.
More pics and info after the jump...
http://www.rallysportmag.com.a...mid=2


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New Zealand Audi Quattro S1 Replica Planned for Otago Rally ([email protected])*

hmmm... it'll go three feet and the gearbox internals will fall out... been there done that 3 times...
still hopefully it'll be well cool










_Modified by mik_git at 7:35 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

This just makes me sad, when people chopping their cars into "Sport quattro" and doesn't do the a-pillar followup, it looks RIDICULOUS!








"The word is that it is a real deal Group B Quattro motor, and that the car may debut in the Rally Xtreme component of the Otago Rally."
What? That looks like a stock S4/6 engine to me!










_Modified by WAUOla at 7:26 AM 3-6-2008_


----------

